# Quick question about a P-Trap under a toilet



## zaphood (Sep 8, 2008)

The original builder roughed in my bathroom in a way that will not work. I moved the shower drain and P-trap, and find that I now need to move the toilet soil pipe. Can a couple people confirm that I will not need a trap, and also what types of pipe I would need to move it about 3 inches left (it was originally at 90 degrees with teh wall parallel with the drain) and about 1.5 inches out. I was going to dig it up and go from there, but you people are more helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

There should be a trap built into the toilet.. Don't know what type of pipe you have now


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

More than likely you are dealing with a 3" or larger pipe and moving it that distance shouln't be a problem

like ken said your toilet is already trapped.


----------



## zaphood (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks guys. Thats what I thought but on other "informative" sites I heard of people suggesting otherwise. It's a 3" pipe, I will probably cut an oval, then add a 45 degree turn and possible a small extension. Time to rent a 40 pound drill! :thumbsup:


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

If you are talking about DWV for the toilet, no trap is needed. That trap is built into the toilet. Bathroom sinks normally have the trap installed directly under the sink, so that also does need a trap below the floor. so, not sure what type of trap you say is needed??????


----------



## zaphood (Sep 8, 2008)

We are good. I have seen illustrations where people include a p trap under their toilet, it is my impression that this is some different style of toilet because mine (and most of them?) has the P trap built in the stool itself. Back to demo-drilling, thanks again for the warm fuzzies of being on the right track.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

JustBill. Please go back and add the word "not" to the part about bath sinks. I know you meant to say that the sink does not need a trap under the floor since it has the one under the sink. Double trapping of fixtures is unecessary and against code.


----------

